# Is liver okay??



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering if feeding cooked liver is okay to feed my guys? I am alittle nervous to feed raw liver..


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Cooked liver chopped into small pieces makes a great training treat! Also, some dogs enjoy raw, frozen liver. Liverscicle.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I make some treats with cooked beef liver. dog loves them. its our super high value training special. Fairly nutritious as well. I stew the liver, drain it, mince it, then work it into a stiff dough to a good liver based dough. If you stew it you can easily skim off most fat during cooking.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

my boys won't eat it unless it's cooked (they just play with it - jiggle it around)...i can't blame them, I don't even like handling it raw. ewww!!!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Liver is fine, cooked or raw, as long as you don't over feed it. Liver has high concentrations of vitamin A and copper, both of which are stored in the body and can cause problems if consumed in excess. Also liver is 'rich' and too much could cause digestive issue. My dogs gets between 2.75-3.75 ounces per week as part of their raw diets split over three days.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Thank you so much.. I greatly appreciate it...I go right to a butcher to get our meat.. I am new to adding real meat to their diets. Is there any other suggestions on what I should buy while at the butchers that is nutritional for them?? I would love to be able to switch all four onto food that I know is good for them or at least add to their diets, something that is needed that normally they do not get through dry dog food.


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

I like buying chicken hearts (I get tubs of them), beef heart - I buy a case of them and cut them up and freeze them. That's muscle meat...and some of my favorite to buy. I also do chicken quarters if I can get them on sale. My butcher also saves the bone meal (real shavings from his cutting) for me and I sprinkle that on their food. That should get you started.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Just as long as it isn't goat or sheep liver, which I doubt they sell at stores anyway, even at the ethnic ones.

It is due to the risk of liver flukes present in the organs and guts of these grazers.


----------

